# Help My Golden is Chewing my stair



## RIS70N (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi, this is my first time to post in this forum. I'm pleading for someone to help me in giving advice on how to tackle my golden chewing my wooden staircase. My golden is 10 months old and his name is Scruffy. In the last 2 weeks he started to chew my wooden staircase and then the wooden coffee table. He only does this when I am not at home so I cannot catch him in the act. But recently he is beginning to bite it more and more. He started with the corner and then work his way to the other edge. He knows not to chew on the stair for when I point to that spot he runs away and hide. So to me he seems to understand that he cannot chew on it. But somehow it is not working. I am trying everything, bitter apple, taking him on a longer work, plenty of toys for him , but never crate him for he does not like to be locked up. It could be SA and he is looking for my attention... I am lost ... Please Help


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

This dog should be in a crate... like it or not, I would crate him when I am not there with him.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I was going to suggest the crate...
How about putting him in the kitchen and put gates up? How are you using the bitter apple spray? Are you giving him a little taste of it before putting it on the furniture?
Hope it all works for you


----------



## RIS70N (Oct 16, 2007)

sigh I was kinda hoping not to go there. Other then the chewing he is perfectly fine...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Crates do help a lot I have a very active 11 month old pit bull shes an amazing dog but when she is left home she likes to get into everything and chew it up, she has eaten picture frames and chewed pages out of the Bible. So I do believe in putting them in crates just not for long periods of time. I go home everyday during lunch and let the pups outside and let them run I hate having them in there but its for the better of all of us. lol nothing gets chewed and no puppies get in trouble. But best suggestions is use a crate when not home since your pup doesn't miss behave when you are home. Good luck hopefully yours and mine will grow out of that stage ASAP!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I had to crate mine when she started chewing everything up and she ended up loving her crate. It sounds mean but it is for their own good. 

I have tried putting alittle cayenne pepper on the wood and it stopped her from chewing it. With Bama a squirt bottle works good but if you arent there it doesnt help. 

Welcome and hope someone can help you with this problem with Scruffy. Hope you will stick around and post pictures and stories about him.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He is going through his second round of teething and some of it may be boredom...

Kennel him when your away or pen him in a room with no wood...
When you are home, watch him like a hawk and distract him with an appropriate chew-toy if he settles down for a chew session...

If it is not the stairs it will be the wooden door casings, or chair rails, or shoes or handbags, or tv remotes, or cell phones, or phone books...etc etc...


----------



## RIS70N (Oct 16, 2007)

thank you alls for the great advices, i will consider them all and make the appropriate action for my scruffy. I really enjoy spending time on this site for the main fact that everyone here has the love for pets especially dogs in particular. Scruffy and I are actually from Australia and have moved to live in China. And they is not much resources about golden retriever in china so i must seek advices elsewhere and you guys have being great thank you very much......


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

As for the Bitter Apple....You need to catch him chewing on something, open his mouth, spray 1 to 2 sprays in the BACK of his mouth, THEN spray the object and tell him NO CHEWING! Repeat this as many times as you need too!!! Make sure you get the spray in the BACK of the mouth, this is where the taste buds are and once the bitter hits them they will either shake the head and make funny faces or foam at the mouth....Do not let him drink any water right after you do this, that of course washes it all out...I have gotten to the point that I'll I need to do is Show mine the bottle and say DO you want this and they stop what they are doing...
Good luck...

And WELCOME to the forum...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

i really think the crate is the way to go. teething is the issue with him at this point I think. But dogs must learn to love theiir crates as you might have company over for a party or something where he can;t run around. If he is not use to it you will have problems with barking for attention over the noise. 

The crate should be looked at BY YOU as a positive thing. Dogs grew up in caves to they are comfortable in small spaces and feel security when they sleep by having something touching them on at least two sides of them. You might not think of him as liking it as he will bark or howl at first but you have to train yourself not to run in there the moment it starts. He will settle down and the more he does it the better it will be. Mine are to the point they would rather sleep in there than lay around where we are watching TV at times. I don;t really even need the doors on them. They know that is their special place.

Other than that you might try Tabasco sauce on the places he chews.

Welcome to the forum.

Hooch


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I was never a big fan of the crate either, and neither were my dogs. When is he doing the chewing, while you are home or when you are not. Does he have to have access to these areas. I could suggest baby gates. I have them throughout my house to keep the boys out of these areas. I have chewers too, anything wood and once they start it is like a termite they have to finish and become obsessed with the chewing. I just try to keep them away from the areas they are chewing on.


----------



## MAIZEANDBLUE (Mar 12, 2007)

*Having the same issues too*

My boys have hit a stage where they eat everything....holes dug out in the backyard--cable lines dug up ---picnic table eaten....barking all the time. Hyper hyper with lots of jumping.At night we have a comfy room with dogs beds that they chewed up...already. Ohhh and they dug a hole in our wall.

I feel horrible as i am on bedrest and pregnant and can't walk them like i used to. We have a huge backyard so they get to run around.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness, someone actually endorses spraying bitter apple into their dog's mouth? That is so cruel and totally unnecessary! A golden lives to make you happy. Crate them or use a baby gate. Set them up for success and not failure and you will never need (or want) to spray bitter apple into their mouths!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Oh my goodness, someone actually endorses spraying bitter apple into their dog's mouth? That is so cruel and totally unnecessary! A golden lives to make you happy. Crate them or use a baby gate. Set them up for success and not failure and you will never need (or want) to spray bitter apple into their mouths!


For what its worth, I agree with everything you just stated..lol


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

RIS70N said:


> Hi, this is my first time to post in this forum. I'm pleading for someone to help me in giving advice on how to tackle my golden chewing my wooden staircase. My golden is 10 months old and his name is Scruffy. In the last 2 weeks he started to chew my wooden staircase and then the wooden coffee table. He only does this when I am not at home so I cannot catch him in the act. But recently he is beginning to bite it more and more. He started with the corner and then work his way to the other edge. He knows not to chew on the stair for when I point to that spot he runs away and hide. So to me he seems to understand that he cannot chew on it. But somehow it is not working. I am trying everything, bitter apple, taking him on a longer work, plenty of toys for him , but never crate him for he does not like to be locked up. It could be SA and he is looking for my attention... I am lost ... Please Help


Please please please, put your dog in a crate. Go out and buy the large travel type crate (not a cage type) put a large towel over the top. This will prevent him from having to much stimulation and help him to relax. The thought of him having a piece of wood lodged in his throat makes me cringe.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

A crate is on eof the best training tools you can get. A crate will keep your house intact, and protect your dog from a potentially dangerous sitiation from ingesting something that could cause a blockage. 2 of my dogs, one aged 4 and the other is my 2.5 year old golden, are both still crated. They don't mind at all. Trust me, if they had a huge problem with it, I would find an alternative solution, but they don't. And most dogs don't.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We had the same type of problem with every Golden we've had from puppyhood. We no longer have wood tables...they've got metal bases. LOL

He WILL outgrow it, but you're either going to have to keep him contained somewhere he can't chew on anything that you don't want damaged (or that will hurt him), or just figure you need new tables, chairs, stairs anyway. And dog proof the room.

Do you have a "safe" room he can stay in if you don't want to crate him?


----------



## ocean (Oct 24, 2007)

My cocker was confined to the kitchen when we were away and he chewed all of the drawer handles. 
I never had a crate for the golden and lab, lack of space. Muffin once chewed a little table too. 
If I would have a puppy now, I would use a crate too.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> As for the Bitter Apple....You need to catch him chewing on something, open his mouth, spray 1 to 2 sprays in the BACK of his mouth, THEN spray the object and tell him NO CHEWING! Repeat this as many times as you need too!!! Make sure you get the spray in the BACK of the mouth, this is where the taste buds are and once the bitter hits them they will either shake the head and make funny faces or foam at the mouth....Do not let him drink any water right after you do this, that of course washes it all out...quote]
> 
> Very shocked by this statement...if I saw anybody doing this to a dog I would call the RSPCA. Completely cruel and unnecessary.
> 
> To the OP...how long is this dog left alone and how much exercise does the dog get?


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> i really think the crate is the way to go. teething is the issue with him at this point I think. But dogs must learn to love theiir crates as you might have company over for a party or something where he can;t run around. If he is not use to it you will have problems with barking for attention over the noise.
> 
> The crate should be looked at BY YOU as a positive thing. Dogs grew up in caves to they are comfortable in small spaces and feel security when they sleep by having something touching them on at least two sides of them. You might not think of him as liking it as he will bark or howl at first but you have to train yourself not to run in there the moment it starts. He will settle down and the more he does it the better it will be. Mine are to the point they would rather sleep in there than lay around where we are watching TV at times. I don;t really even need the doors on them. They know that is their special place.
> 
> ...


 Hey Hooch, good to see you posting.... get some rest though!!!!
Crate would be the best idea.... or a gate. only way to go as far as I see. Removing the step is another option! LOL.


----------

